# Colvin Run Milll Historic Site - YEAR 24 - Northern VA



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

The 24th Annual Holiday Train Exhibit at the Colvin Run Mill Historic Site in Great Falls VA will be the next two weekends... 21 / 22 and 28 / 29 December.

Show hours are 11AM to 4PM each day.

The display is in the barn next to the General Store. 

Colvin Run Mill is on VA Rt 7 about 4 miles northwest of Tysons Corner.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim:


You beat me to it. I was planning to do it tonight.

Here are some pictures from previous years.






































Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job again guys. I miss being there to help and enjoy.

Doc


----------

